# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  What Do You Use To Clean Your Snake Cages?

## alexOATH

Hello everyone, I just had a quick question about cleaning your snake cages. I myself happen to have a 20 gallon glass aquarium, and I was wondering what you all use for your own personal cages to clean them up?

For right now I have just used some water and paper towels as there is no major need to clean it right now.

But what should I use for those major cleanings I'll need to do (3 or 4 times a year) and the weekend cleanings if need be? 

Thanks.

----------


## kellysballs

We normally spot pick our cages unless there has been a messy shed (pieces) or a spilled water dish or a poo that has stuck to the sides. When there is a messy shed or a spilled water dish we empty the tub spray with clorahexi wipe clean and replace the sani chips. If it is a really messy tub like stuck poo or some thing nasty like that we empty the tub wash it with hot water and blue dawn, dip it in the sanitizer solution (bleach and water or this industrial yellow sanitizer from sams) let it drip dry (mostly) rinse and replace thechips. 

Weekly when we do water bowls we use a 3 sink system like in restaraunts (except we use bus tubs as sinks). We have a wash tub (blue dawn) a rinse tub and a sanitize tub. I rinse again in the sink before we refil the bowls

When I am being lazy I will stick the water bowls in the dish washer!

----------


## Jsh

I use chlorhexidine every time I clean cages.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-25-2013)

----------


## Friday2214

I do spot cleaning until the poo comes, then we take everything out and clean with dawn.

----------

Terminal (06-14-2016)

----------


## panthercz

Well, I don't keep my ball pythons in glass tanks but do keep some other reps in them.
For cleaning I use hot water and original Dawn soap.  Then once a year or if I'm transferring animals around I'll use Chlorhexidine or bleach.

Keep in mind there is no reason or need to "sterilize" your tanks or tubs every time you wash them unless you are dealing with a sick animal or a quarantined animal.  If you try to sterilize every time you wash, you are doing more harm than good.

----------


## icygirl

I use chlorhexidine for spot cleaning/weekly cleaning. If the tub/tank really reeks or they spread the poo around, etc. then I will soak everything in ~5% bleach solution for an hour, then in water for another hour, then dry everything out. This method has worked well for me.

----------

viper69 (06-15-2016)

----------


## alexOATH

Thanks for the suggestions / advice.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I spot clean on a daily basis for all of my reptiles to make sure the enclosure and the snake is clean. Salmonella is in reptile feces so it's always important to spot clean right away when you see a defecated area inside the enclosure so the reptile does not slither or walk in it and pass it onto your hands. That's why you always wash your hands after handling.

To clean the cages, I take the smaller enclosures (10-20 gallon) I dump all of the substrate in a garbage back then take the cages outside and hose them down. I take the tanks inside and dry them off with a paper towel. After that I take them back to the area where they were in. During the tank cleaning, I soak the cage items in hot water. With the larger enclosures (40 gallon) I cannot move it since it's very heavy, so what I do is take a garbage bag and scoop up the substrate and put it in the bag. After all substrate is out, I spray a towel with JurassiClean and wipe down the entire enclosure. After it has dried, I add the substrate and cage items back into the enclosure. That is how I clean my enclosures.

----------


## lillyorchid

I spot clean everyday when I check on them. They get their tubs scrubbed out once every 2 weeks (unless someone had an explosion). I use liquid A33 as my preference of a cage cleaner and over all house cleaner also.

----------


## SatanicIntention

I use OdoBan or chlorhexidine. Generally though if the tub is clean, I just take the paper out and replace. Snakes need to get an immune system somewhere.

----------


## alexOATH

> During the tank cleaning, I soak the cage items in hot water. With the larger enclosures (40 gallon) I cannot move it since it's very heavy


LOL, You think 40 Gallons is heavy, you should lift a 125 Gallon with just one other person, I was lifting my own body weight, upstairs nonetheless =P.

I just take out the poo when I see it and make sure the glass is clean wherever I found it and throw away the soiled pieces of bark.

Is there anything I could use to clean the glass (to get rid of any smudges)? Or just soap and water?

----------


## Kristian

> Keep in mind there is no reason or need to "sterilize" your tanks or tubs every time you wash them unless you are dealing with a sick animal or a quarantined animal.  If you try to sterilize every time you wash, you are doing more harm than good.


Why does it do more harm than good to sterilize?

I clean all of my occupied tubs in my racks with chlorhexidine once a week and every time they pee or poo.  Water crocks go through the dishwasher once a week also.

----------


## panthercz

> Why does it do more harm than good to sterilize?
> 
> I clean all of my occupied tubs in my racks with chlorhexidine once a week and every time they pee or poo.  Water crocks go through the dishwasher once a week also.


Most bacteria are not harmful and are critical for proper functioning of immune systems and other bodily needs such as digestion.  Also there are some bacteria that fight against bad bacteria.  Wiping those out don't do you any good.
Also, constantly trying to sterilize and kill all the bacteria will create stronger and stronger bacteria that will become resistant to the chlorhexidine.  It's the same principal of antibiotic resistant bacteria that have risen and become a real problem due to the unnecessary overuse of prescribed antibiotics.
Asthma has been linked to using antibiotics early in life because it wiped out necessary bacteria. 
Meat processing plants have to switch every other day what they use to sterilize because of bacteria evolving and becoming resistant to cleaners and sterilizers.

It seems the big "IN" thing are all these cleaners from Lysol, Swiffer and other manufactures that kill 99.9% of germs.  They are all wrong and you should not use those products around your house. 
Now does this mean you shouldn't clean? No.  But always trying to produce a sterile environment is not a good idea.  Just clean with soap and water (not antibacterial soap) and call it good.

Like I said already though, do use chlorhexidine when dealing with a sick snake or for cleaning out quarantine tubs/tanks.

----------

_DM1975_ (07-19-2009)

----------


## Darkice

I do checks every day in all my cages for poo. If its there i remove it and all the substrate around it. Usually just a big handfull. (Aspen Bedding)
After a month or so i do a complete cleaning of every tub with chlorhexidine and replace all the substrate. If you dont replace the substrate at least once a month you will get a nice stink building up in your house. At least mine does. I have 24 snakes and 4 breeding quads of african soft furred rats.

----------


## Carzy Driver

I only use B-T-F Iodophor Sanitizer. Similar to the stuff that doctors use to prep for surgeries. It's commomly used to clean and sanitize homebrewing equipment but also I use it for anything animal related aswell. From hide boxes to large fish tanks, wood to glass, this is the only thing I will use. It's cheap and goes a long way, a 32oz bottle will last me close to 2 years and only costs me about $15.

----------


## MikeyDubz

I purchased a larger (used) tank for my ball as she is getting a bit bigger... after reading through here it seems that a good solution for cleaning it is chlorhexidine. Here is what I'm looking at getting: Link

Should I dilute this with some warm water and scrub away? I've already given the tank a good wipe out but but I want to give it another once over before moving my snake in.

----------


## martin82531

http://www.reptilebasics.com/F10SC-200ml


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

----------

BornToHerp (06-16-2016)

----------


## sissysnakes

For a full cleaning in my tubs I use a diluted F10 in a spray bottle and hot water. 
Usually for glass tanks I clean them with a very diluted bleach mix (if needed), and then rinse with Very hot water. 

For fish if I have to clean the tank I use dish soap, or diluted bleach and then after rinsing let it sit in the sun for a while before rinsing (again :p ) with boiling water.

Im paranoid about rinsing...
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sarin

I spot clean until the cage needs a whole cleaning. In that case, I take out all the bedding and steam clean the entire surface, then finish it off with f10.

----------


## Zombie

F10 here as well. Love my f10  :Very Happy:

----------


## GrantRader

> I use OdoBan or chlorhexidine. Generally though if the tub is clean, I just take the paper out and replace. Snakes need to get an immune system somewhere.


Can i use vinegar.

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Yes. It is all i use.

----------


## highqualityballz

F10scxd and f10sc.

----------


## ceh23

> F10scxd and f10sc.


Nice old thread  :Smile: 

I use the same and it sems to do the trick.

----------

_highqualityballz_ (06-14-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Can i use vinegar.


The chances of getting an answer from someone that has not posted since 11-23-2009 are pretty slim, this is a 7 years old thread, if you have a question rather than revive an old thread where most of the participant no longer post you should create your own.

----------


## NOLAcuber

I have a large exo-terra with cypress and orchid bark. I spot clean when needed and change out the substrate about once a month. I will use ~5% bleach sprayed on a paper towel to clean anything stuck on the glass. Wait for it to air dry before I add new substrate. Set the hides and climbs back up WITHOUT water bowl. Then spray down with Provent-a-mite. Wait 20 mins with doors closed, 10 min with doors open. Fresh water in clean bowl. Insert snake. 

I do plan on going bioactive soon, so I won't have to do anything for 5+ yrs except refill the fogger every few days.

----------


## Freakie_frog

I use both F10 produces for tubs with animals and for tubs that aren't getting animals put back in them I use Dawn antibacterial dish soap.

----------


## viper69

Just to piggy back on this husbandry issue...  Is chlorhexidine meant for *only* spot cleaning?  I've used bleach in the past when I remove the animal and do a full cleaning. I was wondering if I'm better off using chlorhexidine instead, or in tandom as a spot cleaning for when I see a poop etc.

Thanks!

----------


## BornToHerp

F10: For all your ball python urination and defecation needs! That should be their slogan.

----------


## Greensleeves001

I clean all three of my tanks once a week.  I usually use Clorox wipes  and a water spray bottle.  I also have ZooMed wipeout.  I usually hit  the tanks with that once a month.

I also spot clean as necessary.

I  do not like the smell of snake funk, so I probably clean a little more  than necessary.  My husband isn't bothered by it, but it annoys me  :Smile:

----------


## viper69

Bump- would someone be able to answer my question above please? Thanks !

----------


## melcvt00

> Just to piggy back on this husbandry issue...  Is chlorhexidine meant for *only* spot cleaning?  I've used bleach in the past when I remove the animal and do a full cleaning. I was wondering if I'm better off using chlorhexidine instead, or in tandom as a spot cleaning for when I see a poop etc.
> 
> Thanks!


There really is no reason to not use chlorhex for a full cleaning. Just remember to clean all debris (organic material) first - you can do that with the chlorhex if you want to. Then reapply the dilute chlorhex and allow it to soak for 10 minutes before wiping it off.

Chlorhex is much nicer to your lungs and clothing than bleach, and is quite effective against a lot of things if you clean and soak.

----------


## Greensleeves001

What are the specific rules of this community with respect to retaining old threads?

Old threads may contain a wealth of information.  I am uncertain why we are being instructed to 'recreate the wheel' as opposed to contribute to a thread with lots of information.






> The chances of getting an answer from someone that has not posted since 11-23-2009 are pretty slim, this is a 7 years old thread, if you have a question rather than revive an old thread where most of the participant no longer post you should create your own.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> What are the specific rules of this community with respect to retaining old threads?
> 
> Old threads may contain a wealth of information.  I am uncertain why we are being instructed to 'recreate the wheel' as opposed to contribute to a thread with lots of information.


That's not called rules that's called common sense, it is pretty obvious that a NEW thread will get more views, and more answers, most people just don't revisit old thread or answer a 7 years old question.

The person I quoted asked a question to  member that has not posted here since 2009, so what do you think the chances of an answer are? Who knows maybe the person will answer the question in 7 years  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Don't you think creating a new thread would have been a better alternative?

Again COMMON SENSE

----------

John1982 (06-18-2016)

----------


## John1982

> Can i use vinegar.


I've used it for many years, works great.

----------


## Terminal

> I've used it for many years, works great.


And everything doesn't smell like a pickle afterwards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

> And everything doesn't smell like a pickle afterwards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rather smell pickles than poop! It does a great job of cutting other, nasty, odors and the scent of vinegar itself dissipates extremely fast - couple minutes and it smells neutral. I'm not soaking enclosures in the stuff either, just a spray or two and wiped clean.

----------


## Terminal

> I rather smell pickles than poop! It does a great job of cutting other, nasty, odors and the scent of vinegar itself dissipates extremely fast - couple minutes and it smells neutral. I'm not soaking enclosures in the stuff either, just a spray or two and wiped clean.


Gotcha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## viper69

So I've seen a few cleaning choices mentioned.

1. Chlorehexadine
2. Bleach - I've only used this
3. F10
4. Acetic acid - aka Vinegar

For spot cleaning which is the best option and why (cost is not an issue)
For a full cleaning of the snake's container which is the best option and why.

I'm trying to determine if there is a "best" option, or if people just choose something for some reason/s.

Thanks!

----------

